# Touche "Commande" sur un clavier Logitech G15 ???



## therealshad (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
je ne trouve pas la touche "commande" sur mon clavier pc, je croyais que c'était la touche windows mais cela ne fonctionne pas...
Y a t'il un paramètrage à faire quelque part ?

Pouvez vous m'aider svp ?

Mon clavier est un logitech g15 et j'ai installé les drivers pour mac

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## tomahawkcochise (16 Novembre 2011)

therealshad a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je ne trouve pas la touche "commande" sur mon clavier pc, je croyais que c'était la touche windows mais cela ne fonctionne pas...
> Y a t'il un paramètrage à faire quelque part ?
> 
> ...



peut-être un début de réponse ici :
http://geekandtests.com/2011/01/18/test-du-clavier-logitech-g15-version-refresh/


----------



## therealshad (16 Novembre 2011)

Un énorme merci !

La touche de verrouillage windows était activée


----------



## tomahawkcochise (16 Novembre 2011)

therealshad a dit:


> Un énorme merci !
> 
> La touche de verrouillage windows était activée



...de rien (tu peux mettre "sujet résolu")... Mais franchement pour 30 euros supplémentaires le clavier Apple sans fil est franchement plus classe, bien pensé et très agréable à la frappe


----------



## therealshad (17 Novembre 2011)

J'ai besoin des touches programmables 

Où dois je indiqué "sujet résolu" ?

merci


----------

